# Has anyone read the 4th book in the Julia Grey series yet?



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just started this series and although I am only about 8 chapters in, I can already tell I am really going to like it.

So, I was wondering if anyone has read the newest one, Dark Road to Darjeeling, and if so, how does it compare? Did you like it?

It has pretty good reviews so far on Amazon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've read the first one and really liked it. The rest of the series is on my TBR list.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Is it out yet? I'm excited to read it, I just didn't realize it was available!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I didn't remember it was being released in October, I thought it was December.  I just bought it and will read it this weekend and let you know how it compares.

I did get this wierd message after I ordered it:  "Good News! You saved $0.00 on your purchase
Kindle edition prices differ by country. The price for this Kindle edition is different from the price we originally displayed. This is because you were not signed in when you purchased this item. Since the price in your country was lower than the price originally displayed, we went ahead and completed your purchase."

I was signed in (heck, I'm ALWAYS signed in), I was in the US kindle book store (went there from the KB link), the kindle price shown was $8.54 (vs pb price of $8.99), and my confirmation e-mail confirmed the $8.54 price was charged. Anyone else ever see this message?


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

crebel said:


> I didn't remember it was being released in October, I thought it was December. I just bought it and will read it this weekend and let you know how it compares.
> 
> I did get this wierd message after I ordered it: "Good News! You saved $0.00 on your purchase
> Kindle edition prices differ by country. The price for this Kindle edition is different from the price we originally displayed. This is because you were not signed in when you purchased this item. Since the price in your country was lower than the price originally displayed, we went ahead and completed your purchase."
> ...


Really looking forward to reading this one!

I pre-ordered the book last week from my Kindle, and didn't see the message. Then yesterday I noticed the price had gone down, but my pre-order was still showing the original higher price, so I canceled the first order and pre-ordered it again at the lower price, from my PC. At that time, I did see the same message  The book downloaded this AM, and as far as I know, I was charged $8.54 for it.

N


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, I have no idea what the e-mail means, but I'm glad we got it for $8.54.  I really was expecting it to be $9.99 or higher.  

BTW. MLP Mom, in my first post I should have said Yippee, Hooray, thank you, thank you for telling us its available!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Chris, I got that on a book I purchased a couple of weeks ago. After I got it, I went to my Manage Your Kindle page and made sure the correct address was selected (my Kindle "traveled" to other countries as an experiment a few months back) it was, so I'm not quite sure why I got the message.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the alert!  I just bought it. . .have read one and two and three is a collection of bits and bytes in the bowels of my Kindle.  Now four is as well. . . .and that's a good price for a relatively new release!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Well I am glad that at least I could remind you all to get it, lol.

With the price being so low for a new release I just went ahead and purchased it. It has a lot of really good reviews on Amazon and Goodreads.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I got the 4th one yesterday on pre-order, but haven't read it yet.  Loved the first 3 and just recently re-read them, looking forward to this new one!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Has anyone who bought this already tried to open the book on your kindle?  I am on the phone with CS right now because the book won't open on my kindle.  They deleted and refunded it, had me do a reset and order it again.  It downloaded again and I still get an error message that this selection can not be opened.  They have me on hold and are researching.  I'll let you know.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Opens just fine on mine.  Started at the first chapter; I had no problem moving to the cover. . . . .I have a K3.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Okay, I just finished my phone call with CS. They have opened a ticket and will call me back on Tuesday. Here is the wierd thing. Shelly, the 2nd rep I spoke with, did some checking on whether there were other tickets. There are, and the won't-open-problem *only happens with K1s* . They deleted and refunded it again and I ordered it from DH's K2, where it downloaded and opened with no problem.

What kind of new formatting can there be that would render an Amazon kindle book unreadable on a 1st generation kindle? I thought kindle format is kindle format across all kindles? I'm glad I get to read the book on a kindle anyway, but I really hope this is just a fluke and not a sign that fewer new books are going to be readable on my trusty, reliable, never-had-a-problem K1.

Will let you know what they say when they call again on Tuesday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Okay, I just finished my phone call with CS. They have opened a ticket and will call me back on Tuesday. Here is the wierd thing. Shelly, the 2nd rep I spoke with, did some checking on whether there were other tickets. There are, and the won't-open-problem *only happens with K1s* . They deleted and refunded it again and I ordered it from DH's K2, where it downloaded and opened with no problem.
> 
> What kind of new formatting can there be that would render an Amazon kindle book unreadable on a 1st generation kindle? I thought kindle format is kindle format across all kindles? I'm glad I get to read the book on a kindle anyway, but I really hope this is just a fluke and not a sign that fewer new books are going to be readable on my trusty, reliable, never-had-a-problem K1.
> 
> Will let you know what they say when they call again on Tuesday.


Hmm. . . that is weird. . . .doesn't makes sense at all. . . . .it will be interesting to hear what explanation, if any, they have.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmm.  I'll be very interested in their answer as well.  The files types *should* be the same.  I wonder if they changed the DRM or something like that...very curious.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

As a side note I purchased this for $8.57 and I see right now it is at $8.07 so if you haven't got it I would grab it now.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Bummer!  I could have saved .47 whole cents.   They sure have the price bouncing around for this one.

I won't put any spoilers in, but I will say, IMO, this one starts slower than the other 3.  It really has an Elizabeth Peters/Amelia Peabody feel to it.  I am about 20% in and it is just starting to pick up for me.

Nobody else already buying this for a K1?  If anyone did and was able to open it on the K1, I sure would like to know before Amazon calls me again on Tuesday (I sound like Wimpy there) .


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

That is really strange, Chris. I 'bought it' technically for my K3, but I will also d/l it on my K1 and see if there is any problem...hang on....

<insert pleasant hold music of your choice>

Gawd, I couldn't remember how to turn on my K1 from sleep mode and it's only been a few months!  Didn't take long to get used to new hardware after all (from K1 to K2 to K3). But no, it does _*NOT*_* open on my K1. It *does* open on my K3.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Weird about the K1. 

And thanks for the alert about the pricing. . .I only bought it 2 days ago so I've sent an e-mail and asked for a refund of the difference and if they won't do that to please refund the full amount and I'll re-purchase it.  Yep, it's only 47¢ but that's 47¢ I can put toward another book!   Obviously if I was past the 7 days I'd just suck it up.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Steph H said:


> That is really strange, Chris. I 'bought it' technically for my K3, but I will also d/l it on my K1 and see if there is any problem...hang on....
> 
> <insert pleasant hold music of your choice>
> 
> ...


*

Thanks Steph. Curiouser and curiouser. I'm tempted to start a thread in Let's Talk Kindle to see if there are any other "new" books that K1 owners have been unable to open, but I guess I will wait and see what CS has to report on Tuesday morning.*


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

crebel said:


> Okay, I just finished my phone call with CS. They have opened a ticket and will call me back on Tuesday. Here is the wierd thing. Shelly, the 2nd rep I spoke with, did some checking on whether there were other tickets. There are, and the won't-open-problem *only happens with K1s* . They deleted and refunded it again and I ordered it from DH's K2, where it downloaded and opened with no problem.
> 
> What kind of new formatting can there be that would render an Amazon kindle book unreadable on a 1st generation kindle? I thought kindle format is kindle format across all kindles? I'm glad I get to read the book on a kindle anyway, but I really hope this is just a fluke and not a sign that fewer new books are going to be readable on my trusty, reliable, never-had-a-problem K1.
> 
> Will let you know what they say when they call again on Tuesday.


I had the same problem with my copy. I have a K1, too, so that must be the problem, but I have never heard of anything like this before and I order tons of books. I also got the word from CS that they would need to investigate and get back to me in a couple of days. I am so annoyed because I have been waiting for this latest book in the series for ages. Bummer! Hopefully they will figure out the problem. Very weird.

I am already thinking the worst about this becoming a problem. That would really be very bad protocol if books cannot be opened on older ereaders. Not everyone has the means to update every time a new model comes out. My opinion of publishers or whoever is responsible would go further down the tiolet if they start doing that!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

tinabelle said:


> I had the same problem with my copy. I have a K1, too, so that must be the problem, but I have never heard of anything like this before and I order tons of books. I also got the word from CS that they would need to investigate and get back to me in a couple of days. I am so annoyed because I have been waiting for this latest book in the series for ages. Bummer! Hopefully they will figure out the problem. Very weird.
> 
> I am already thinking the worst about this becoming a problem. That would really be very bad protocol if books cannot be opened on older ereaders. Not everyone has the means to update every time a new model comes out. My opinion of publishers or whoever is responsible would go further down the tiolet if they start doing that!


I responded to our "trouble" in the error message thread you started in Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting. I have faith that Amazon will work it out.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

See what I found out from CS today in this thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,38451.msg689463.html#msg689463

Currently, K1 only owners are SOL to read this book unless you want to use Kindle for PC.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have the first 3 but like others in the TBR pile waiting for me to get to them.  I did not know there was a 4th book to the series, so THANKS!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I devoured the first 3 one after the other. I could not stop  

I hope they solve the issue with the file though, I still have a K1 and I want all my books to work on that too. 

But now I want to read the 4th one, like now


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Hmm, I just went to buy this book and found that the price has gone down to $7.59. I wonder if I should wait another day or two, or just get it now. Love this series!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

That is so weird! I have no idea why the price is jumping all over the place with this one.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I think since the price is almost a dollar less from when I bought it and I am still within the 7 days I am going to ask for a refund. I can use that towards another book. 

Has anyone ever done this before and had them refund you the price difference?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Wish I'd gotten the discount, but it was worth the $9.99. OUTSTANDING!

For those who've read the others:


Spoiler



I still think the first book is the strongest. Two and three were good, but weaker on all fronts. Four is very nearly as good as the first book was, and left me more than ready for more. A couple of friends on another board agreed.



Well well well worth the read. (Read on a K2--what a bummer about the K1 issue.)


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

OMG I DIDN"T KNOW IT WAS OUT YET

*GRABS*


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Really enjoyed book 4.  I really hope they get the K1 issue figured out soon.  Also, just noticed the price is now down to $6.64!

N


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Now I can't decide whether to jump on it or wait to see if it goes even lower...at any rate, here's the link for other undecideds....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I love this series and the book did not disappoint.  No spoilers, but there was one twist at the end that surprised me.  Thank goodness DH has the K2 and I was able to download it there and read it (still like my K1 better than the K2!)  I am supposed to get another call tomorrow with an update on the K1 issue, I will definitely ask about a price difference refund even though it has been longer than 7 days since I purchased.

Does anyone else think the relationship and by-play between Brisbane and Julia sound just like Peabody and Emerson from the Elizabeth Peters' books?


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I am glad to hear that it was just as good as the rest, if not better than some of the others.

I almost don't want to start this one because then I think I will be sad once it is over. I think I need to find some other books from this era that are as well written.

I did read the first in the Amelia Peabody series and liked it but not as much as this series. Maybe I will try the second one and see if I like it more than the first one once I am done with this one.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

crebel said:


> I love this series and the book did not disappoint. No spoilers, but there was one twist at the end that surprised me. Thank goodness DH has the K2 and I was able to download it there and read it (still like my K1 better than the K2!) I am supposed to get another call tomorrow with an update on the K1 issue, I will definitely ask about a price difference refund even though it has been longer than 7 days since I purchased.
> 
> Does anyone else think the relationship and by-play between Brisbane and Julia sound just like Peabody and Emerson from the Elizabeth Peters' books?


Much like Peabody and Emerson in the first couple of books!  That's not surprising though, the time periods and settings are similar. However, if there's ever a Ramses duplicate in this series, I'll stop reading them. There's really only one Ramses. (as Peabody would surely say, we should be grateful for that!)

I do prefer the Lady Julia books overall, but the AP books have the advantage of sheer numbers. I do like a long series if the writing stays reasonably consistent.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> I am glad to hear that it was just as good as the rest, if not better than some of the others.
> 
> I almost don't want to start this one because then I think I will be sad once it is over. I think I need to find some other books from this era that are as well written.
> 
> I did read the first in the Amelia Peabody series and liked it but not as much as this series. Maybe I will try the second one and see if I like it more than the first one once I am done with this one.


In the blurbs at the end of the book there is an interview with Deanna R. She does say she is working on book 5!



VictoriaP said:


> Much like Peabody and Emerson in the first couple of books!  That's not surprising though, the time periods and settings are similar. However, if there's ever a Ramses duplicate in this series, I'll stop reading them. There's really only one Ramses. (as Peabody would surely say, we should be grateful for that!)
> 
> I do prefer the Lady Julia books overall, but the AP books have the advantage of sheer numbers. I do like a long series if the writing stays reasonably consistent.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks so. The writing style is so similar. The "marital bliss" scenes are much the same - you know they have a very active bedroom life, but you "fade to black" and only find out how satisfied they are when done, not every ooh and aahhh of how they got there  I did think there was a potential "Ramses" coming into their life, but, alas, no. How much did with "recluse" (still trying not to use any spoilers here), remind you of the AP "Master Criminal"? Lots of similarities in the AP series and this particular Lady Grey book. No wonder I love them both. I can only hope the caliber of writing continues and the series becomes as long as the AP books.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I have finished the first Lady Grey book and found it went slow. I kept reading it because I like this type of book. I have started the second one and hope it improves. The series seems to get good reviews so I will try to keep on with it. My husband is reading the first one and he says the same thing. The author seems to go way overboard describing things so it gets a little boring.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I really want to get this book, as I love the others, but wanted to see if anyone has had a resolution from Amazon on the K1 issue. I can but it for my PC, but prefer Kindra. Any word on a fix yet?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Darn, price is up to 8.79 now. Didn't see the post with lower price til now. 

Guess I'll wait again.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> I really want to get this book, as I love the others, but wanted to see if anyone has had a resolution from Amazon on the K1 issue. I can but it for my PC, but prefer Kindra. Any word on a fix yet?


No fix yet that I am aware of. I am expecting another call from Amazon CS today on the issue. I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I just received my weekly follow-up call from Chelle in CS.  She says there are a lot more open tickets on the problem, but Amazon has not figured out what that problem is,  I suggested some sort of prominent notice on the order page that says "This book is currently incompatible with K1s" and they might not get so many calls or e-mails.

She says she will continue to follow-up with me once a week until there is a resolution, but as far as she is aware this is the only book affected in this way.

I think I must be greedy, because I have been surprised that Amazon has not offered me a gift certificate or a complete refund on this book for the trouble.  They certainly don't need to, because I was able to order it and read it on hubby's K2 and realize I "owe" the purchase price for the pleasure.  Like I said, greedy   .  Trouble with one book in the 900+ I have already read on my K1 isn't really much of a cause for complaint.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

crebel said:


> Trouble with one book in the 900+ I have already read on my K1 isn't really much of a cause for complaint.


Oh, but it really _is_ if it's a book you're really impatient to read!

N


----------



## Shandril19 (Aug 18, 2009)

The title/cover on this one intrigued me, but I'd never heard of the series, so I looked up the first one.

Then realized that it was the book that many people quoted in the "best opening line" thread and ended up buying the first three as a bundle!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I am dying to read this book. Since, no one had indicated the K1 issue has been fixed, I may have to break down and buy it and read it on my PC. I can't even read it on my BB, because the Kindle app won't work on it. Such rotten luck!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> I am dying to read this book. Since, no one had indicated the K1 issue has been fixed, I may have to break down and buy it and read it on my PC. I can't even read it on my BB, because the Kindle app won't work on it. Such rotten luck!!!!


Well, there's always paper. . . . .I'd do that before reading on a computer. . . . . Might find it in your library?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> I am dying to read this book. Since, no one had indicated the K1 issue has been fixed, I may have to break down and buy it and read it on my PC. I can't even read it on my BB, because the Kindle app won't work on it. Such rotten luck!!!!


Got my weekly follow-up call from Chelle in Amazon CS yesterday. All K1 tickets are still open, still unknown why it won't open on K1s, no solution in sight. She says she will continue to call me every Tuesday with any or no updates. I think because it only appears to be this one book affected, and then whatever small percentage of K1s have purchased it, they aren't pressing for an answer or fix (JMHO). I am impressed that Chelle has continued to follow through even if it is no news.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, there's always paper. . . . .I'd do that before reading on a computer. . . . . Might find it in your library?


Paper? What's Paper?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The K1 issue is fixed!  I had an e-mail from Amazon CS this morning, apologizing again for the issues with DRTD and telling me that a corrected copy was available for download if I would call them.  Of course I used the Call Back feature immediately, talked with Tim, and he pushed a corrected copy to my K1 and it opens!!!!!

While I was typing this, I received another phone call from Chelle at Amazon who has been following up with me once a week (I talked with her on Tuesday) to make sure I was aware it had been fixed and to see if I had received the corrected version and whether it was working properly.  Amazon CS is fantastic.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That is fantastic to hear. I am glad they found what the issue was so they can prevent it getting to other files. 

Now did you get a different version though since they did it over the phone? Or is the file that is at Amazon right now the right one. Just curious why you couldn't just download the book yourself in that case. Unless they just wanted to make sure it opens for you.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I believe the file at Amazon now is the corrected one.  I had to delete the previously purchased copy from the K1 and they pushed the new file.  Only one copy is showing in my K1 Content Manager and one DH's K2 Archives.  

They also wanted to verify that I wanted the corrected copy (since I read it on DH's K2).  Here is what the e-mail said:

"I'm sorry for the issue you had with "Dark Road to Darjeeling". We'll gladly resend the corrected version. Before we send it to you, we want you to know that in the corrected version, any highlights, your last page read, and bookmarks will be removed and the locations of any notes will not match the updated copy of the book.

If you still wish to receive the corrected version, please let us know."


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ah, I see. Makes sense now.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm impressed that Amazon followed up with the problem.  It seems to be a rare thing these days.

N


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

That's really great that Chelle kept up with you so consistently on the updates, and I'm glad that they figured out the problem (whatever it was) and got it fixed. Hopefully it won't be anything common in the future.

Hmmm....since I finished my "In Death" series re-read the other day, I haven't been reading anything really the past few days (brain overload, or Roarke overload, I think). Perhaps I'm ready now to read this book this weekend!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I finished the other three books awhile ago and I still haven't started this one. I somehow don't want it to end (or wait until a new one in the series come out) so I am holding back on starting it. Silly really but I find myself sdoing that a lot with series that I really like. In fact I have about 4 series I need to read the last book in or the next book until a new one is released and won't bring myself to actual do it.

I think I am going to need something similar to these to get me over missing these ones. I can't believe how much I love this era. The problem is, I don't want some of the ones I have seen on Amazon, they look to Harlequin to me. Does that make sense? I like the mystery in these. I loved Sherlock Homes in middle school and these sort of remind me a little of them.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

crebel said:


> The K1 issue is fixed! I had an e-mail from Amazon CS this morning, apologizing again for the issues with DRTD and telling me that a corrected copy was available for download if I would call them. Of course I used the Call Back feature immediately, talked with Tim, and he pushed a corrected copy to my K1 and it opens!!!!!
> 
> While I was typing this, I received another phone call from Chelle at Amazon who has been following up with me once a week (I talked with her on Tuesday) to make sure I was aware it had been fixed and to see if I had received the corrected version and whether it was working properly. Amazon CS is fantastic.


This is strange. I purchased Dark Road on the day you posted this. Today is the first chance I have had to try it, and it wouldn't open. I called Kindle CS, and was told that it is still marked as an issue that has not yet been resolved. I deleted and tried re-downloading, and it still didn't work. So frustrating! I am not sure what to do now.

I just sent an email to Kindle support asking about a corrected file. When I went back and checked, the order for the book still shows the original purchase, not the new one dated the 22nd, so I am thinking I just need the corrected file which has not yet replaced the original one. We shall see.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm 89% through book three.  I just ordered book 4.  Off to turn on WN and make sure I can open it.
deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> This is strange. I purchased Dark Road on the day you posted this. Today is the first chance I have had to try it, and it wouldn't open. I called Kindle CS, and was told that it is still marked as an issue that has not yet been resolved. I deleted and tried re-downloading, and it still didn't work. So frustrating! I am not sure what to do now.
> 
> I just sent an email to Kindle support asking about a corrected file. When I went back and checked, the order for the book still shows the original purchase, not the new one dated the 22nd, so I am thinking I just need the corrected file which has not yet replaced the original one. We shall see.


Oh No!  I hope you hear something quickly. They assured me the issue was fixed, and of course the corrected copy they pushed to me opened perfectly. I did check my Amazon link and it still shows my original order date of Oct 2nd and not the date I got the new one.



drenee said:


> I'm 89% through book three. I just ordered book 4. Off to turn on WN and make sure I can open it.
> deb


Did it open, Deb?


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Quick update. I had not heard anything back from Amazon, so went to my account and checked. There was a copy to download, so I turned the wireless on Kendra. It has downloaded, and it opens!!!!! Yay. I love Amazon CS. Now, I will have it to read on my road trip Thursday.


----------

